# S/C a Cooper...Can it be done?



## BimmerJustin (Jun 8, 2003)

I just have a Cooper. Do they make aftermarket S/C's yet? And do you guys think it will be crazy expensive to mod?:dunno:


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

BimmerJustin said:


> *I just have a Cooper. Do they make aftermarket S/C's yet? And do you guys think it will be crazy expensive to mod?:dunno: *


It will be expensive and it will void your warranty... With the excellent resale values of MINIs right now, u'd much better off selling the Cooper and get an S.

--Andrew


----------



## SpeedinBlueBima (Feb 25, 2003)

Theres no reason why you couldn't do an "S Retrofit" is there? Hmm well I guess BMW wouldnt want to give you the SC or intercooler or 6-speed.


----------



## ///M3 Wes (Aug 23, 2002)

there is an "official" john cooper kit now, 200hp among other benefits. you can see more at the mini site. but $4,900?!?!?!?!?!

I really want an S but the kit takes it to almost $30 grand :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

///M3 Wes said:


> *there is an "official" john cooper kit now, 200hp among other benefits. you can see more at the mini site. but $4,900?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> I really want an S but the kit takes it to almost $30 grand :dunno: *


you can only get the Works kit if you start off with an S version though.

(at least in the U.S.)


----------

